# Fat & Tattoos



## Matt Draws (Aug 11, 2007)

This is probably me just being whimsical, but if you have a tattoo, and then gain or lose weight, does the tattoo warp? Like writing on a balloon?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah, if it's on an area of skin that stretches, it spreads out. if and when the weight is lost, it doesn't go back to normal, it's just all distorted. a friend of mine had a tattoo on her stomach, and that's what happened to it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 11, 2007)

Soupy is right. With change in certain areas, it can warp.


----------



## Midori (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, tats will warp with significant changes to the skin. A great weight gain or loss will affect the look of the tattoo. I have several large tats and I was very concerned about them warping ... however the places that I choose aren't likely to stretch or get very much larger so hopefully I'm safe! 

&#9834;midori


----------



## Matt Draws (Aug 11, 2007)

Dimensions is always educational. Thanks guys!


----------



## Mack27 (Aug 11, 2007)

Women lose 10 points on the hotness scale for every tattoo in my book. All the men in my family feel the same way. I've seen some pretty ones, but the person with it would always be prettier without it. If soccer moms get tattoos how can they possibly be cool?

Tattoos are expensive too aren't they? Wouldn't a nice piece of jewelry be better? You can always take that off whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 11, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> Women lose 10 points on the hotness scale for every tattoo in my book. All the men in my family feel the same way. I've seen some pretty ones, but the person with it would always be prettier without it. If soccer moms get tattoos how can they possibly be cool?
> 
> Tattoos are expensive too aren't they? Wouldn't a nice piece of jewelry be better? You can always take that off whenever you feel like it.


 Amy LOST weight going from folksinger to soul chantoozy and got a bunch of dangerous-looking tats. She's pretty sexy in that enjoy-me-now-before-I-die kinda way. Our Canadian Gaining Goddess has a dolphin belly tattoo that got more interesting. Tats hurt less if you're not needling near the bone, so SSBBWs are the ideal canvas... Ray Bradbury predicted all of this in the 50s.:bow:


----------



## eyesforyou (Aug 11, 2007)

Tattoos are beautiful on anyone, regardless of size and gender, it's the tastefulness of the tattoos that should matter, not their existence


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.sonntag.hipsterfag.com


----------



## supersoup (Aug 11, 2007)

*keeping mouth shut*


i love my tattoos, and i'm working on getting more. i don't care what anyone thinks about it either!


----------



## Midori (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah another negative for me ... let's see ... mine are pretty big ... so I am guessing I get a 20 point loss for the big ones and just ten for the smaller one ... I'm down 50 points on the hotness scale for self expression ... ~sighs~ I guess it's a pretty good thing you'd have to be pretty freaking high on my hotness scale to get to enjoy mine in person since they are all in normally covered places. 

Would suck though if some guy was way into you until that all important nekkid moment and then suddenly he sees your art and goes ... "Awww babe ... you just dropped 50 points in my book ... see ya!" ~shrugs~ To each his or her own I suppose ... can't take 'em back now no matter how far I drop on the hot-o-meter!

Guess it'll just be me and -the girls- for Christmas this year ... at least I can bring my own flowers! ~winks~

&#9834;midori


----------



## ImNotFunny (Aug 12, 2007)

gaining goddess' tattoo keeps looking nicer and nicer to me!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 17, 2007)

I adore my tattooes, even the ones that seem a bit cliche to others, because they're my story on my skin.

Also, I may be a freak but I've always found that the tattooes near bony areas hurt less than those in fleshy/fatty areas.


----------



## Leonard (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't think anyone should have ten points docked off their hotness rating just for a tattoo. A lame tattoo, like a claims adjuster riding a office chair through a ring of parking tickets, maybe. But a _cool_ tattoo, like an astronaut riding a mastodon through a ring of flaming roller blades, deserves bonus points. If that tattoo also happens to be a _fattoo_, well, bonus bonus points.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *keeping mouth shut*
> 
> 
> i love my tattoos, and i'm working on getting more. i don't care what anyone thinks about it either!




^ what Soupy said.


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

Midori said:


> Would suck though if some guy was way into you until that all important nekkid moment and then suddenly he sees your art and goes ... "Awww babe ... you just dropped 50 points in my book ... see ya!"
> &#9834;midori



Ha ha ha ha thats so funny 

Me I love tattoos I think their cool!

they add points onmy hotness scale : ) : )


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 18, 2007)

Leonard LePage said:


> I don't think anyone should have ten points docked off their hotness rating just for a tattoo. A lame tattoo, like a claims adjuster riding a office chair through a ring of parking tickets, maybe. But a _cool_ tattoo, like an astronaut riding a mastodon through a ring of flaming roller blades, deserves bonus points. If that tattoo also happens to be a _fattoo_, well, bonus bonus points.



What if it's not _parking tickets_, but *speeding tickets* - is it still lame?  
{looking up laser tattoo removal, just in case!}
LOLOL!


----------



## Midori (Aug 18, 2007)

Lucky Jackson said:


> Ha ha ha ha thats so funny
> 
> Me I love tattoos I think their cool!
> 
> they add points onmy hotness scale : ) : )



Ummm ... Lucky Jackson ... I think I love you! How do you feel about geisha hummmmm???? ~wiggles my brows~

&#9834;midori


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

Midori said:


> Ummm ... Lucky Jackson ... I think I love you! How do you feel about geisha hummmmm???? ~wiggles my brows~
> 
> &#9834;midori



Its stunning! how long did it take? I have a little british bulldog tattoo on my shoulder, since your wiggling your eyebrows at me I gotta know where is your geisha? : ) : )


----------



## Midori (Aug 18, 2007)

~snickers~ Bulldogs are great! It's on my right thigh ... took about 10 hours in two sittings ... over 4 hours first sitting and 6 the second. It's VERY large ... I'll post one more pic that might give you a better idea of the size ... 

I have a mermaid on my left thigh that is the same size ... only took a little over 6 hours though.

&#9834;midori


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

Midori said:


> ~snickers~ Bulldogs are great! It's on my right thigh ... took about 10 hours in two sittings ... over 4 hours first sitting and 6 the second. It's VERY large ... I'll post one more pic that might give you a better idea of the size ...
> 
> I have a mermaid on my left thigh that is the same size ... only took a little over 6 hours though.
> 
> &#9834;midori



Wow 10 hours! I think mine took like 30 - 40 mins and I got really bored! ten hours what did you do to pass the time? its great to see it in situ its an awersome piece of art, : )


----------



## Midori (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks! I love my tats even if I fall off someone's hot-o-meter for them! 

I usually just talk to my tattoo artist. He is a great guy and very entertaining. He's also interested in M/s so we talk about that or I just sit and look at the hot mostly naked chicks on the wall and contemplate becoming a lesbian! YUM!

I fell asleep the last 45 mins or so of my geisha ... the first 40 mins he had to work in the area that was just done a month prior and I was literally screaming and crying into my pillow. I've never cried before getting ink but this time ... OMG ... it was so tender from the previous work that I thought I was really gonna die. No one thought I'd finish it. By the time he got to the small details of her eyes ... the needle was so tiny and I was so wracked out ... didn't even feel it. He had to wake me up to tell me it was done! ~laughs~

&#9834;midori


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

Midori said:


> Thanks! I love my tats even if I fall off someone's hot-o-meter for them!
> 
> I usually just talk to my tattoo artist. He is a great guy and very entertaining. He's also interested in M/s so we talk about that or I just sit and look at the hot mostly naked chicks on the wall and contemplate becoming a lesbian! YUM!
> 
> ...




Thats mad, I can imagine falling asleep, I found it a very boring process, but then I only had it done on my shoulder, maybe if I had it done near some bone or tender bits I'd have stayed awake from the pain : ) it was the itching that got me and not being able to scratch it, that must have been bad on that size tat, how did you cope with that? hmmm eyeing up the artists inspiration on the wall eh? I wonder if I could find a tatoo parlor that had lots of BBW's pics on the walls, maybe then I could sit through hours of buzz buzz buzz, seroiusly though I want another Tatoo, I was thinking some kinda Australian Aborigine art, haven't seen anything I've liked yet though


----------



## Midori (Aug 18, 2007)

It has the potential to be strange I think ... sitting for hours with a stranger especially. I was a wreck with my first tat ... it was lower back and I was very self conscious but I found that the tattoo shop was one of the most accepting places I've ever been in. LOTS of people coming in and ooohing over your art ... body self-consciousness out the window! ~laughs~

You need a more entertaining artist or bring a friend! Someone that will help entertain you. My ex lived in another state and got ENORMOUS tribal art on his shoulders and back (thick enough to cover up two previous tats) ... massive bands and swirls of black ... most intense work I've ever seen! I stayed with him on the phone the entire time. He had it done in 2 hour sittings though and it took 6 sittings. I read erotic poetry and played sex games with him on the phone to distract him! ~laughs~ So maybe you could try that!?!?!?!?!?

My artist has TONS of BBW flash art and tats and a great many of the stickers on his wall are of BBW. I was actually surprised at the amount of BBW artwork he has and inks on people. It's more common that I'd ever imagine! At lot of it reminds me of Les Toil's work ... very similar ... I'm sure he's had a good deal of his work done in ink!

Find a good artist and talk to him about the tribal ... any really good artist should be able to hook you up and a really good should create you a sweet custom piece rather than go with flash art. Of course you'll pay for the custom work but it's worth it to have something unique. 

Incidently ... it helps to be good friends with your artist if he is really good! ~grins~ My geisha ... less than $300 for over 10 hours of work! He likes to work on me! ~snickers~

&#9834;midori


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 18, 2007)

Midori said:


> I read erotic poetry and played sex games with him on the phone to distract him! ~laughs~ So maybe you could try that!?!?!?!?!?



Hee hee, thats so cheeky : )



Midori said:


> My artist has TONS of BBW flash art and tats and a great many of the stickers on his wall are of BBW. I was actually surprised at the amount of BBW artwork he has and inks on people.



Thats cool



Midori said:


> My geisha ... less than $300 for over 10 hours of work! He likes to work on me! ~snickers~



Thats a damn good price! he must like you : )

The artist that did mine is back in my home town, she has a real good reputation, I love my tatoo so much, I've never regretted it even for a second, I think thats why I'm being so fussy about my next one.... also I'm worried I'll get addicted to it : )


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 19, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> Tattoos are expensive too aren't they? Wouldn't a nice piece of jewelry be better? You can always take that off whenever you feel like it.


Personally I've never seen the attraction for tattoos, but if that's what people want, then go right ahead. Jewelry and clothes win hands down in my book. Besides, whenever I see previews for shows like LA Ink, I can't help thinking that some of those women look fine now, but how about when they're 64? When grandma with the snake on her face and the spiderwebs on her arms goes for a visit, will the little grandkids run away crying? 

Tattoos (and piercings too) can be career-limiting moves in the workplace, especially for those who want to move up the corporate ladders. As an obese woman who has become a well-paid cog in the corporate machinery, I sure wouldn't want to compound any discrimination I've already faced. I'm 50 now, and some of my friends who got tattoos in their younger days have tried to have them removed, with varying levels of success. Double youch! It's a decision not to be made lightly, but it's their decision.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (Aug 19, 2007)

Well it's personal choice to have or not to have tattoo. You do whatever you want with your body just have in mind that tattoo is permanent so it's not really safe to tattoo yourself name of you current love... and I know that many tattoo studios wouldn't do that. It's not turn off or turn on for me, I had gfs with tattoos or ones without them and never had issue with it. As far as I know from my time spent in US people there are not so tattoo phobic as in Europe - here if you have visble tattoo you can be refused from even most basic job.... it's very wrong.


----------



## frankman (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a high school teacher with a full-blown rock-n-roll sleeve tat (with the cherries and the swallows and skulls and bits/bobs/whatnot) from his wrist upto his collar, and he was one of the best geography teachers around. Worked at three different schools. Not all of Europe's employers discrimitate on skin art. Good thing too.


----------



## Melian (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, the tattoo discrimination it pretty stupid. That being said, it almost never needs to happen, since virtually every tattoo (except on the face...but if you're tattooing your face, you should know what is coming...) can be covered up for an interview.

I've got a backpiece and one hip done; they are only seen when I want to show them. My dad still doesn't know that about 1/4 of my body is inked!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 20, 2007)

I currently have 2, I have my next 3 designed just have to figure where I'm stickin' them and when I'll have the extra cashola to stick 'em.

So I'm down 20 points and will eventually be at least down 50 points...oh well...


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the discrimination facing tattoo'd folk will wane, as you figure that those in the CEO/managerial/big cheese positions in the next ten-twenty years will have grown up in the 70s, 80s, and 90s....all relatively open times in terms of self expression.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt, I am curious if you were hoping someone might _have_ a tattoo that has grown with them, and would be willing to post a pic.


----------



## Matt Draws (Aug 20, 2007)

Actually this was a rare instance that wasn't motivated by my FA tendencies. Years ago my friend and I watched some movie in which a spy had information tattooed on him. 

We decided a better (funnier) scenario was to tattoo the information in very tiny, almost unnoticeable letters and then when the spy arrives at their destination they would have to rapidly gain weight to expand and "decode" the message. And if the spy was captured the enemy wouldn't be starving the POWs, they'd be stuffing them.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt Draws said:


> Actually this was a rare instance that wasn't motivated by my FA tendencies. Years ago my friend and I watched some movie in which a spy had information tattooed on him.
> 
> We decided a better (funnier) scenario was to tattoo the information in very tiny, almost unnoticeable letters and then when the spy arrives at their destination they would have to rapidly gain weight to expand and "decode" the message. And if the spy was captured the enemy wouldn't be starving the POWs, they'd be stuffing them.



OMG that's a riot!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 21, 2007)

Matt Draws said:


> This is probably me just being whimsical, but if you have a tattoo, and then gain or lose weight, does the tattoo warp? Like writing on a balloon?



Yeah Matt, I suppose that it would. Which has a lot to do with why I got my recent tattoo on my hand. It's a body part that is pretty likely to never change too much, either way. I would like to get more ink, and I think I will be very careful of placement for that very reason. I wouldn't want the tatt to change. 

View attachment tat6.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 21, 2007)

I've been planning on getting a dragon on my back and an ibex makara (the "Capricorn sea-goat") on my hip for quite some time. 

I've also thought about getting "T.A.N.J." on my shoulder. But I'm starting to think that that's too emo.

-Qit


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 21, 2007)

frankman said:


> I had a high school teacher with a full-blown rock-n-roll sleeve tat (with the cherries and the swallows and skulls and bits/bobs/whatnot) from his wrist upto his collar, and he was one of the best geography teachers around. Worked at three different schools. Not all of Europe's employers discrimitate on skin art. Good thing too.



Whew. This teacher sounds hot.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

frankman said:


> I had a high school teacher with a full-blown rock-n-roll sleeve tat (with the cherries and the swallows and skulls and bits/bobs/whatnot) from his wrist upto his collar, and he was one of the best geography teachers around. Worked at three different schools. Not all of Europe's employers discrimitate on skin art. Good thing too.



I think I would have done a lot better in class if i had a teach with sexy tats like that!


----------



## Leonard (Aug 27, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> What if it's not _parking tickets_, but *speeding tickets* - is it still lame?
> {looking up laser tattoo removal, just in case!}
> LOLOL!



Drop that laser! There may still be hope for your somewhat lame tattoo!

Speeding tickets add an element of danger to the tattoo, which definitely makes it cooler. I mean, it's way more badass to get a ticket for speeding than illegal parking. I mean seriously, illegal parking? That's got to be the laziest way to get a ticket _ever_. At least with a speeding ticket there's more of a risk. You could crash and your car could explode into a raging ball of fire. With a parking ticket the most you can hope for is that your car might get _hit_ by a raging ball of fire, which is kind of cool depending on whether or not you're actually in the car when it happens.


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 28, 2007)

killer ink midori


----------



## Midori (Aug 28, 2007)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> killer ink midori



_why thank ya ... nicest thing someone has said to me all day! ~winks~

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 28, 2007)

In a fit of weed and wine besotted genius I once conceived how cool it would be to have a push-type lawnmower inked on my even then ridiculously hirsute chest. My intention was to then keep an approximately razor wide swath of hair shaved in various patterns behind it (yes, even winding down to below the belt at times). As fate and the state of Oklahoma had it at that time (1977?) tattoos were completely illegal there. Driving madly eastish from Tulsa (asluT spelled backwards, as still so few realize) we barreled drunkenly past the closest 24 hour ink-o-rama in Ft. Smith, AR and then many others. By approx dawn, Memphis looked like a good stop for breakfast and a wobbly return trip. Not the biggest dumbass bullet I ever dodged, but easily in the top 42.:shocked:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 28, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> In a fit of weed and wine besotted genius I once conceived how cool it would be to have a push-type lawnmower inked on my even then ridiculously hirsute chest. My intention was to then keep an approximately razor wide swath of hair shaved in various patterns behind it (yes, even winding down to below the belt at times). As fate and the state of Oklahoma had it at that time (1977?) tattoos were completely illegal there. Driving madly eastish from Tulsa (asluT spelled backwards, as still so few realize) we barreled drunkenly past the closest 24 hour ink-o-rama in Ft. Smith, AR and then many others. By approx dawn, Memphis looked like a good stop for breakfast and a wobbly return trip. Not the biggest dumbass bullet I ever dodged, but easily in the top 42.:shocked:



I think that would have been hysterical! I think you should still consider it


----------

